# Please Tell Me He'll Be Okay?



## Alana (May 27, 2011)

*I need to know if my dog is going to be alright. Someone please give me information on how a dog who is very, very attached to his owner copes with being removed from home.*

I just became a member of this site today. Everyone on here seemed very caring and supportive. I felt it was the right place to ask for information.

This afternoon animal control came to my house and removed my best friend from my home. I haven't felt this sort of pain years. When I was 10 years old (now I am 17) my dad gave me a puppy; we named him Buddy. He meant everything to me. I grew up along side him. Every day he would be standing at my bedroom door waiting for me to wake up in the morning. Buddy could make me feel better about anything. He knew he belonged to me, I gave him his baths, food/treats, took him for his walks, and would play games with him for hours. If I was sad he could always tell and would lick the tears off of my face. I have the closest dog/owner bond with him than I could ever imagine having. He would even push my boyfriend over to sit next to or on me and he was no lap dog haha.
Things went bad when he started jumping over the fence every single time he saw me walk down my driveway or up the street. Buddy bit a man who was in front of my house 3 days ago as he was out looking for me.
I feel very sorry for the man. I know I'm at fault for my dog getting loose.

*Buddy has been by my side for almost 8 years. He's never been away from my home. It's all that he knows. Animal Control said he is going to a rescue in another state after a week or so. How is my Dog going to feel? Can he adjust? Did he already forget about me? Does he think he's going to come home? Is he going to have anxiety? I have so many questions, I mainly want to understand what his mental state is going to be like.*


Thank You to anyone who reads this. I really appreciate your thoughtfulness.

Alana


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

Sweetie, why was your dog not inside if you knew there was an issue, what did you do to prevent your dog from getting out of your yard? Honestly, this does not make sense at all that he would be sent to a rescue after biting someone.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Animal control can not just send your dog to a rescue in another state let alone send the dog anywhere. The dog CAN be taken into quarentine bc of the bit but after the 2 weeks should be released back into your care. Animal control has no right to re-home your dog. if your dog is healthy and being properly cared for then the dog belongs to you. You will have to learn to keep the dog inside the house if you leave or crate him. You would have to sign paperwork stating that you are surrendering your dog to animal control in order for them to rehome your dog. I would contact your local police dept if animal control rehomes your dog if you didnt surrender it.


----------



## Alana (May 27, 2011)

lisgje said:


> Sweetie, why was your dog not inside if you knew there was an issue, what did you do to prevent your dog from getting out of your yard? Honestly, this does not make sense at all that he would be sent to a rescue after biting someone.


He already had complaints against him for being aggressive if people were close to my yard when he was out and there was another scenario when he walked up to my neighbor and grabbed his shirt (he wasn't tearing at it he just grabbed the shirt) and then walked off but it was still considered a bite though he never touched skin. But I understand where they're coming from it isn't a good sign when a dog does that. He was considered dangerous.
The reason he wasn't put inside this time was because I left from a different door where it's impossible for him to see me from the yard and he had never noticed in the past. This was the first case of it happening. My family was assuming he heard my voice when I was on the street with my friend.

I'm very ashamed and I'm well aware that it's my fault he was taken away and that a man was bitten. I left out those key points because of embarrassment
.. I just want to know how he feels right now.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Just curious, was he vaccinated for rabies? If not and he actually bit someone and broke the skin, AC can take the dog and quarantine it for 30 -60 days. Or he can be euthanized and his brain sent off. did they say he was in quarantine? 
Did you or your parents sign anything? 
He will adjust, right now depending on his temperament he will be a bit confused but will do fine in a day or so.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

The OP is still a kid, the parent(s) should have stepped up and done something if the dog was not able to be contained or having behavioral problems. Do not feel ashamed. Read the aggression/behavior threads.

Did your parents sign him over? 

He is probably stressed. He will recover. Dogs are a lot tougher than us.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Is Buddy a German Shepherd? I know stupid question, but I want to confirm. Not that it gives this situation an excuse, because it doesn't. 

You said your 17. Did animal control ask to to speak to an adult in the home? If what you said is true, it does not make sense at all that Buddy would go to a rescue out of state.

Please don't take offense, but did you maybe surrender your dog and maybe don't want to admit it?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm really sorry you are going through this. You learned a very hard lesson.  I think dogs adjust well to new environments. I believe the do grieve and he will miss you, will never forget you but if he is going to a rescue they will find him a home right for him where they will keep him safe.


----------



## Alana (May 27, 2011)

wyominggrandma said:


> Just curious, was he vaccinated for rabies? If not and he actually bit someone and broke the skin, AC can take the dog and quarantine it for 30 -60 days. Or he can be euthanized and his brain sent off. did they say he was in quarantine?
> Did you or your parents sign anything?
> He will adjust, right now depending on his temperament he will be a bit confused but will do fine in a day or so.



He was vaccinated about 2 weeks before the incident, I was told they are quarantining him for 10 days.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I am going to leave the advice and questions aside, because he's already been removed so no sense beating up a teenager for it.

Honestly, dogs live in the moment. I think he will certainly initially be confused, anxious, and probably a bit scared because he's in unfamiliar surroundings, his people are no where to be found, and he's surrounded by a lot of other dogs and unfamilar sights and sounds. But if he's adopted into a loving home, he will adjust and be able to live out the rest of his life happy. I have done rescue for a number of years, so I can only speak from the side of the foster home and adoptive home. And the dogs always adjust to their new lives and families. If you have any idea what rescue he's going to, perhaps you can email or call them and provide some information about him. Medical, behavior, things he likes and doesn't like, favorite toys, things he's been around (what kind of enviornment, people, etc)

I wish you the best of luck. I am so sorry you had such an irresponsible parent to have allowed this to happen, and I hope that all of you have learned from this experience so another dog is acquired only to have the same problems. To have animal control remove the dog, there had to have been warnings in place previously I would imagine.

I wanted to add a couple things, because I had to leave the computer for a little while, while writing this, and others posted already. Regarding animal control removing him and releasing him to a rescue - chances are the parents signed a surrender form in lieu of being fined by AC. In regards to finding out what rescue he's going to - you are in luck that it's 2011 and most rescues have pets listed on petfinder or on private websites. If you are determined enough, you can probably conduct searches on petfinder (don't search by his name, it may be changed, but search under breed, gender, location, and age...etc) and the web for surroundings rescues in the states around you. You may be able to track him down and if they are kind, they may give you an occasional update and let you know when he's adopted (but do not expect to find out info about the new owners, who may wish to remain anonymous, or may be willing to share emailed photos and updates with you as well).


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Did your parents sign the dog over because of what this is going to do to their insurance or the liability of having a dog that bites?

I have heard that some places a dog can have one "bite" but on the second offense they are taken, I do not know if that is the case where you are. But if that first incident was considered a bite, than I am not surprised they took the dog. 

I am sorry this is such a hard lesson.


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

your parents should have done something about this a long time ago when this first started. I am so sorry you are loosing your dog.


----------



## Alana (May 27, 2011)

Courtney said:


> Is Buddy a German Shepherd? I know stupid question, but I want to confirm. Not that it gives this situation an excuse, because it doesn't.
> 
> You said your 17. Did animal control ask to to speak to an adult in the home? If what you said is true, it does not make sense at all that Buddy would go to a rescue out of state.
> 
> Please don't take offense, but did you maybe surrender your dog and maybe don't want to admit it?



Animal Control spoke to both of my parents and I think that my mom signed him over because she did have papers but all I saw her sign was a check for his care. (Which likely means he was signed over by her too) I was also told that the rescue was in Corinna, Maine

-And Buddy is a German Shepherd.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I thought rescues would not take dogs with a bite history


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

This must be so hard for you. I am truly sorry that you have lost your dog. Especially since you don't have any control over what is happening. I am sure everyone here is sympathatic to you since you are under 18 and this was not your choice nor your fault.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Alana said:


> Animal Control spoke to both of my parents and I think that my mom signed him over because she did have papers but all I saw her sign was a check for his care. (Which likely means he was signed over by her too) I was also told that the rescue was in Corinna, Maine
> 
> -And Buddy is a German Shepherd.


Alana, German Shepherds are tough dogs. If he's going to a rescue he's in good hands. Esp. if they are a GSD rescue, they understand this breed. 

Please take comfort in the responses your getting from this thread regarding Buddy and how he will be ok. He just needs strong training & kind of a "do over".

I'm really sorry your going through this, do not be ashamed. It's obvious you care about Buddy or you would have not come here. This is a hard lessoned learned that pet ownership is serious.

Stay strong


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Will he be okay? Around here, a dog will be put down after two biting incidents. I'm not trying to be cruel, but its the truth. 

The dog should have never been allowed outside off leash once it became clear he could jump the fence and and was obviously overly protective. He should have been restrained until a taller fence could be built.

This is why socialization is critical. I understand when you got him you were still just a child, but I would wager your parents did not spend alot of time socializing him outside of the home with strangers... And even if they did, it obviously was not enough. Now the dog will suffer for it...

Sorry if that seems harsh.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

I don't really have any advice, but I just wanted to tell you that I am so sorry you lost your dog.  I'm sure he will be just fine and maybe get some training to help him do well in his new home.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

Great advice Rerun.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

BR870 said:


> Will he be okay? Around here, a dog will be put down after two biting incidents. I'm not trying to be cruel, but its the truth.
> 
> The dog should have never been allowed outside off leash once it became clear he could jump the fence and and was obviously overly protective. He should have been restrained until a taller fence could be built.
> 
> ...


That does seem very harsh. 17 is still a minor and she cannot control what her parents do or don't do. Making a heartbroken teenager who just lost her best friend feel even worse is accomplishing NOTHING. You have no idea what will happen to this specific dog so mentioning euthanasia is just cruel.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

AddieGirl said:


> That does seem very harsh. 17 is still a minor and she cannot control what her parents do or don't do. Making a heartbroken teenager who just lost her best friend feel even worse is accomplishing NOTHING. You have no idea what will happen to this specific dog so mentioning euthanasia is just cruel.


Like I said, around here. Massachusetts and Louisiana are two very different places, so I can't speak for what would happen there.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I see no reason they would lie to you, so let's just take it at face value. If the rescue does not feel the dog should be adopted out, they will try to get the dog into some type of rescue for dogs with more serious problems. 

It does not sound like either incident was terribly aggressive -- you did not say the guy had to have 162 stitches on his arm, face, and torso. So, they will probably be able to find a good person who is willing to do some work with the dog. I think it will be ok. 

I really am sorry.


----------



## Alana (May 27, 2011)

BR870 said:


> Will he be okay? Around here, a dog will be put down after two biting incidents. I'm not trying to be cruel, but its the truth.
> 
> The dog should have never been allowed outside off leash once it became clear he could jump the fence and and was obviously overly protective. He should have been restrained until a taller fence could be built.
> 
> ...



I don't think anyone here is being harsh. I was glad when I only got one response never mind this many. Honesty was what I was looking for.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Alana said:


> I don't think anyone here is being harsh. I was glad when I only got one response never mind this many. Honesty was what I was looking for.
> 
> I wanted to ask what state you were from since after two biting incidents the dogs are put down?


Louisiana. Like I said, very different place than Mass. I would assume since you're not in the deep south that your animal laws may be slightly less harsh than around here. Animals laws here in the south seem to pretty much treat them as nothing more than property.

And I am sorry for you. I love all GSDs, even the ones with "issues".


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

In MD two biting bite incidents would be euthanasia too..it's pretty common unfortunately no matter how minor. I'm sorry your having to go through this but know it will be harder on you than him. You can't control what your parents did or didn't do to confine him nor their act of signing him over....dog bites aren't cheap on home owners insurance

Hopefully in a few years after college and once your stable you can bring a new Buddy home


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

If your dog had already been declared dangerous and then bit someone, I seriously doubt your dog is still alive. No rescue in their right mind would touch this dog and no AC would ever hand this dog over due to liability reasons. 

I'm sorry, but your dog has most likely already been put down and is being tested for rabies even though he was just vaccinated.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

Elaine said:


> If your dog had already been declared dangerous and then bit someone, I seriously doubt your dog is still alive. No rescue in their right mind would touch this dog and no AC would ever hand this dog over due to liability reasons.
> 
> I'm sorry, but your dog has most likely already been put down and is being tested for rabies even though he was just vaccinated.



If this is indeed true, there may be a very good reason why the parents did not divulge this information . . . Just a thought.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

It's along the lines of "we sent your dog to live on a farm somewhere." Sad that parents can't be up front and honest with their kids. Probably some guilt on their part that this is all their fault.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I didn't want to say that but Elaine is probably right. Too much of the story doesn't add up.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Geez guy's way to make some poor girls day even worse. I always do tell my kids like it is, but every parent is different. They were probably trying to protect her because they understood her bond with the dog, maybe other things are going on in her life that are hard, and they just wanted to shield her from a little pain. 

To the OP maybe talking to your parents is a good idea


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Lying to your kids is never a good thing in the long run and everyone on here dancing around the obvious doesn't help either. Explaining the what and the why with honesty will help with understanding, acceptance, and possibly prevent another occurrence when the op should get a dog of her own.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Elaine said:


> If your dog had already been declared dangerous and then bit someone, I seriously doubt your dog is still alive. No rescue in their right mind would touch this dog and no AC would ever hand this dog over due to liability reasons.
> 
> I'm sorry, but your dog has most likely already been put down and is being tested for rabies even though he was just vaccinated.


Unfortunately, that was my thought too. 

I hope that maybe he will be deemed not dangerous and have a chance but...if he has had multiple reported bite incidents then the liability is just too high. 

To the OP - I would ask your parents about what happened. If you want to you could research local dog laws and see what standard protocol is for a dog that was in Buddy's situation.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Look, not a single person here knows what happened to this particular dog. Telling her that her dog has been euthanized isn't accomplishing anything IMHO> Dogs are at times released to rescue even with a bite history. I have seen it myself. Most rescues won't touch a dog with a bite history with a 10 foot pole, but some will - depending on the dog, the circumstances, etc. And having worked with AC here personally, yes they are sometimes released to rescue even with a bite history if the rescue can work with them.


----------



## Alana (May 27, 2011)

Elaine said:


> It's along the lines of "we sent your dog to live on a farm somewhere." Sad that parents can't be up front and honest with their kids. Probably some guilt on their part that this is all their fault.



I understand where you are coming from believe me, every possibility about what is happening to my dog has run through my head already... but my parents aren't like that. My mom continuously said to me the day he bit the man that Buddy could be put down for it and she made sure that I understood. Also when my cat had cancer I was the one who brought him to the vet and had him put down. I was right beside him and I had him since I was 6. I'll confront them or call the shelter if I have to. I'm just as confused as everyone else about this though. I dont know why he would go out of state but my father mentioned the German Shepherd Rescue League. Unsure if that is where he is definitely going or if its in Corinna, Maine but that's as much as I know as of today.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Look, not a single person here knows what happened to this particular dog. Telling her that her dog has been euthanized isn't accomplishing anything IMHO> Dogs are at times released to rescue even with a bite history. I have seen it myself. Most rescues won't touch a dog with a bite history with a 10 foot pole, but some will - depending on the dog, the circumstances, etc. And having worked with AC here personally, yes they are sometimes released to rescue even with a bite history if the rescue can work with them.


Thank you Rerun! What I wanted to say wasn't nearly so nice.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I still think your folks are lying to you about this, or they didn't understand what AC was telling them, as the possibility of AC releasing a declared dangerous dog with a documented bite history is pretty much zero, but the only way to know the absolute truth is to call AC on Tues and ask them what really happened with your dog.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

alana, there are varying degrees of compassion on an internet message board. and although everyone is entitled to their opinion and has a right to post it (as long as they abide by the rules of the board relative usually to profanity), you will find that there are different degrees of empathy here, and sometimes people can say very hurtful things, even though they may be technically correct and what they say can be true. 

whatever has or hasn't happened, this will be very painful for you for quite a while. i wish you strength in dealing with the very difficult thing that has happened. when you are old enough and settled enough in your life, you can rescue a dog who needs help in memory of your buddy. i'm so sorry, take care.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Alana said:


> I understand where you are coming from believe me, every possibility about what is happening to my dog has run through my head already... but my parents aren't like that. My mom continuously said to me the day he bit the man that Buddy could be put down for it and she made sure that I understood. Also when my cat had cancer I was the one who brought him to the vet and had him put down. I was right beside him and I had him since I was 6. I'll confront them or call the shelter if I have to. I'm just as confused as everyone else about this though. I dont know why he would go out of state but my father mentioned the German Shepherd Rescue League. Unsure if that is where he is definitely going or if its in Corinna, Maine but that's as much as I know as of today.


Alana,
No real advice beyond what has already been said, but know that you have my deepest sympathy. I can imagine how you are feeling but keep in mind that when he goes to a GSD rescue he will be with people who really know GSD's and will do the best for him.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Zoeys mom said:


> Geez guy's way to make some poor girls day even worse. I always do tell my kids like it is, but every parent is different. They were probably trying to protect her because they understood her bond with the dog, maybe other things are going on in her life that are hard, and they just wanted to shield her from a little pain.
> 
> To the OP maybe talking to your parents is a good idea


Agreed! And like I said before, no one on here knows for sure what happened to her dog, so why assume the worst? Poor kid.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

funny thing elaine, about the lying issue i actually agree with you...however, this is not the time or the place for that opinion tho because none of us really know what we are talking about relative to that because we don't know these people. at some point, when there is NO POINT a person has to make a decision to be kind or not be kind.
in my ever so humble opinion, this is not the time to "teach someone a lesson".


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

*I am betting it would NOT be a good idea, IF he is going to rescue, to post the name of the rescue, or any links to him in this thread. *

I am sure (hoping) that if there is a rescue taking him, they will disclose to any potential adopter what has happened with your dog.

Dogs definitely do adjust. Considering the low number of dogs who live in the same home all their lives (1 in 5) they thankfully are adaptable.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I 100% agree with you, Katieliz.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> *I am betting it would NOT be a good idea, IF he is going to rescue, to post the name of the rescue, or any links to him in this thread. *
> 
> I am sure (hoping) that if there is a rescue taking him, they will disclose to any potential adopter what has happened with your dog.
> 
> Dogs definitely do adjust. Considering the low number of dogs who live in the same home all their lives (1 in 5) they thankfully are adaptable.


Not to Hijack, by same home do you mean same house or do you mean literally only 1 in 5 stay with the same family? If you mean family then wow... That's depressing.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

There was an RSPCA survey in England, and I think studies done over here, but yes, 1 in 5 stay with the same family - within 2 years they had been given up in the RSPCA survey. Yeah, it's very depressing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

They may be sending the dog out of state because that is the only place they could find willing to take the dog, let's hope that is the case. 

There are not many things that are more painful than having a dog removed from the home. If they were going to euthanize the dog, then they should tell the owner/teenager, because then she knows and is not worried about how he is doing, where he is at, etc. It does feel better to think that he is alive, but not not knowing. If that makes any sense.

I do not think this person is going to run out and get another dog and not do anything different, because she wasn't told that the dog was euthanized. I think that a hard lesson was learned and if there is any chance that a rescue in New England would take him, than it could be the case. 

I think this is really pretty sad.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

katieliz said:


> funny thing elaine, about the lying issue i actually agree with you...however, this is not the time or the place for that opinion tho because none of us really know what we are talking about relative to that because we don't know these people. at some point, when there is NO POINT a person has to make a decision to be kind or not be kind.
> in my ever so humble opinion, this is not the time to "teach someone a lesson".


I'm not out to teach her a lesson. She clearly doesn't believe the fairy tale deep down and that's why she here asking for HONESTY. I'm giving her the respect that comes with that and telling her what mostly likely is really going to happen with her dog. Better to be given the truth about the most likely outcome then continue to be treated like a baby and get some sugar coated lie. 

I always hated it when adults lied to me to "protect" me and will never do it to any other kid that's old enough to ask.

I only told her what she really wanted to know and gave her the option of following it up by calling AC to find out really happened with her dog.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Alana, I am sorry you are going thru this. 
I have a dog that may bite due to her fear aggression, so far we have managed her. 
BUT I know if it ever comes down to me not being able to keep her safe, she could be set up to fail, and that would mean the worse case scenario. 

I think of this every day, and am diligent to keep the worse case scenario from happening. 
Thoughts of strength for you during this time.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

I am sorry, but this kid must be in a word of hurt right now. She (?) has lost what may be like a brother to her. It is unknown where he is or what has happened to him. 
A cold slap of reality has no place here. I would bet my paycheck for the next month that all the lessons that need to be learned have been.

I also live with and love a dog that has "issues". I would hate for him to be taken away with an unknown future . . . I do take many precautions to ensure this does not happen. However there is always that "chance" no matter what you do to make the chance smaller. I am so sorry for what you are going through.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

oh elaine, please, that was not the question she asked AT ALL. it is so presumptious for you to decide what it was that she wanted to know. i can tell that you "always hated it when adults lied to me to protect me". when all you have is a hammer everything looks like a nail.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

:hugs: HUG HUG HUG!!! :hugs:

I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I just don't even know what to say. Losing a dog is always one of the worst things ever. Ouch. I wish you the very best.

More hugs :hugs:


----------



## Alana (May 27, 2011)

O.K.
I see that my thread has gone from "What is the mental state of my dog who lived in my house for 7 years and is suddenly placed in a rescue" to "Is the dog going to be put down?/Your parents are lying to you."
So.. I understand that everyone here is giving me their honest opinion. Please remember you still are just giving me an opinion. My dog isn't being put down nor will I be convinced that he is simply because of opinion. Not everyone's childhood is the same. My parents did not lie to protect me, they never pulled farm b.s. in the past and I can't see them pulling that out of their sleeve when I'm 17. I've had 5 pets die since I was 5 years old. Each time they told me the truth.. Why, at seventeen years old would they give me a farm story? That is a much bigger mystery than whether or not my dog is going to die. They said he is going to a rescue in Maine. I believe that is where he is going. Also I *think* that it is a shelter where he cannot be adopted by a family because of him being a danger.

I'm not complaining I just want to make that clear, I still greatly appreciate all of the responses and open-mindedness. 
Thank you again,
Alana


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

What I am wondering is how when AC came to take the dog was there an out of state rescue already stepping up to take him?

Either way, like I said Alana should not feel ashamed. She didn't do anything wrong. I'm sorry that she has lost her best friend. Buddy sounded like a great companion and it is not fair that you lose him this way.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

alana you are wise to understand that all the responses here are just an opinion. some helpful, some not. again i want to say how sorry i am that this happened. i will always wish for the best for both you and buddy. since dogs do live in the moment, i think he probably will adjust. take good care.


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

Alana- you seem so very mature for your age. I, a complete stranger, am very proud of you. A little prayer said to ease your pain and heart ache. (((hugs)))


----------



## Alana (May 27, 2011)

sagelfn said:


> What I am wondering is how when AC came to take the dog was there an out of state rescue already stepping up to take him?
> 
> Either way, like I said Alana should not feel ashamed. She didn't do anything wrong. I'm sorry that she has lost her best friend. Buddy sounded like a great companion and it is not fair that you lose him this way.



It all happened really fast.. The day he bit someone we expected the dog officer to come but no one came. We only saw the police officer who explained what happened. The day after we received a call saying he would be taken that day but then no one arrived. The day after they still didn't show or call back which left us all very confused. Today they called around 8 am and said they would be over at noon for him. During that phone call was when they told us he was going to a shelter in Corilla, Maine.


----------



## AgileOllie (May 13, 2011)

It sounds like they have been trying to find a place for him, which is why it took so long for them to come out. Is that animal control no kill or low kill? Do they have a good reputation?



Alana said:


> It all happened really fast.. The day he bit someone we expected the dog officer to come but no one came. We only saw the police officer who explained what happened. The day after we received a call saying he would be taken that day but then no one arrived. The day after they still didn't show or call back which left us all very confused. Today they called around 8 am and said they would be over at noon for him. During that phone call was when they told us he was going to a shelter in Corilla, Maine.


----------



## dazedtrucker (May 2, 2011)

You are asking about the mental state of your dog. Well, don't think he is just going to forget about you...I'm sure he is every but as upset as you are, and misses you horribly. Try not to feel guilty, sadness is NORMAL though. You and Buddy are both going to be sad, that does not however mean the end of the world (or your dog).
Sounds like a rotten situation. People and dogs go through big changes throughout life. There is sadness and mourning. (yes, I do believe dogs mourn losses)....
But life does go on, and time is the only thing that heals these things (dogs and people)
I don't want to make you sadder, but yeah, your dog will be sad for you, because he loved you so much...he's not going to forget you overnight, but that doesn't mean he can't live out a happy life in another home.
It'll be OK....
and just one more now :hugs:


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

dazedtrucker, beautiful post...very realistic and yet very, very kind. thank you.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

:thumbup:



katieliz said:


> dazedtrucker, beautiful post...very realistic and yet very, very kind. thank you.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

Alana, if animal control told you that they are taking your dog to a shelter, then that is what you should believe. Pray that he goes to a good home where he can be helped with his aggression issues. I am so sorry that you lost your dog that you love so much. You will be in my thoughts and prayers.:hug:


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't find Corilla..did you mean Corinna?


----------



## Alana (May 27, 2011)

blehmannwa said:


> Can't find Corilla..did you mean Corinna?


haha I did mean Corinna


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Alana I am so sorry you have lost your best friend. I know the heartache you must feel. You will never forget each other but he will adjust. I recently adopted a female that lived with her owners and other dogs for 7 years. She has adjusted to my home and other dog just fine.

:hugs:I think adopting a rescue in honor of your pup someday is a wonderful idea. In the meantime spend your time researching GSD and learn all you can about them so when the time comes you will be prepared.


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

dazedtrucker said:


> You are asking about the mental state of your dog. Well, don't think he is just going to forget about you...I'm sure he is every but as upset as you are, and misses you horribly. Try not to feel guilty, sadness is NORMAL though. You and Buddy are both going to be sad, that does not however mean the end of the world (or your dog).
> Sounds like a rotten situation. People and dogs go through big changes throughout life. There is sadness and mourning. (yes, I do believe dogs mourn losses)....
> But life does go on, and time is the only thing that heals these things (dogs and people)
> I don't want to make you sadder, but yeah, your dog will be sad for you, because he loved you so much...he's not going to forget you overnight, but that doesn't mean he can't live out a happy life in another home.
> ...


I agree with KatieLiz - great post. 

Alana you've presented yourself here as a very mature young lady who also has a good head on your shoulders. This experience is a rough one for you and as I always tell my children, while you are coping with the sadness of if also start thinking about what you can do to avoid similar situations in your future. You've found an excellent resource here and it is my hope for you that you will stick around and read tons and tons about things you can do with your next dog that can help prevent this from happening again. 

Just the fact that you've been more focused on what your dog is experiencing than on yourself tells me that you are going to have a lifetime of loving dogs. Experience isn't always the most comfortable way to learn but it can be very effective and I suspect you'll use it that way! Hugs to you and my best to you and your family.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Alana, so sorry you have to go through this painful situation. I will be keeping you and Buddy in my prayer's that you both will find the strength that you need to get through this. :hugs:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I was thinking the same thing as Rerun. I live in Massachusetts, and I have never heard of AC just taking a dog away and shipping him out of state without a hearing, etc. It's usually a quarrantine, a fine, and in bad cases the dog is banished from the community. The worst case would be the dog would be destroyed. I have a feeling the parents signed a surrender instead of paying a fine.


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Alana,

The only comparison that I can give you is this. I served in the Navy (active duty) for 5 years. During this time I was deployed twice on a ship and then various other trips. Obviously my dog (yellow lab) was unable to come with me. Prior to my 2nd cruise I sent her to my parents house in Iowa. Although she had met my parents before she had never 1) flown on an airplane 2) seen their house and 3) been with them for more than a couple days in her life (she was 5 during my second cruise). My mom said that she was sad for about the first month after going there and then for the next 5 months she was much better but would still periodically look up and whimper. My mom always thought she was thinking of me when that happened. When I went to pick her up after she had been with my parents for 6 months, I was very glad she was on a leash because she was SO happy to hear my voice and probably would have gone through the car window to get to me. 

I guess the whole point of my story is although Buddy will always remember you, he will adapt to his new situation and will be happy. 

I'm sorry that this had to happen to you and I wish you and Buddy the best.


----------

